# Effacer partition bootcamp



## akai01 (22 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, j'aimerai effacer ma partition bootcamp (parallel me suffit amplement)
et recuperer l'espace disque pour la partition principal macosx

comment fait-on ?  on peut fusionner les 2 partitions direct ?
je ne vais pas etre obliger de reinstaller macosx ?

merci de vos conseil


----------



## Poutchi (22 Juin 2007)

Non mais tu risques d'être obligé de réinstaller Windows. Pour supprimer la partition, tu ouvres bootCamp et tu efface bêtement la partition Windows. Sauvegarde conseillée car tu n'en verra plus la couleur après (a moins peut-être de faire un clone du disque avant, mais est-ce que Parrallels permet de lire Windows a partir d'un clone?


----------



## mandrak134 (7 Juillet 2009)

Pour effacer la partition Bootcamp, il faut démarrer l'assistant bootcamp et il y a une option pour supprimer la partition.
Enfantin.


----------



## chnoub (29 Juillet 2009)

bonjour

et quand bootcamp demande de mettre a jour le systeme ????



hum....j ai viré la partition..hop.....


----------

